# soundcard not working

## hedmo

i decided to give my :

mybox ~ # lspci | grep Audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

one more shot.it was when i updated my kernel from 2.6.28->2.6.29 when my soundcard stoped working

some info:

mybox ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_dummy           1271  0 

snd_seq_oss            23995  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4716  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41928  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4569  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            32297  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12537  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     20252  2 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   270296  1 

snd_hda_intel          19082  9 

fglrx                2701344  295 

snd_hda_codec          59955  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5282  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                61498  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15669  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    45973  28 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

i2c_piix4               8464  0 

i2c_core               17322  1 i2c_piix4

agpgart                23403  1 fglrx

soundcore               4608  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6091  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

mybox ~ # 

mybox ~ # speaker-test -Dsurround51 -c6 -twav

speaker-test 1.0.24.2

Playback device is surround51

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels

WAV file(s)

Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy

mybox ~ #

i can not get the sound to work

----------

## Dorsai!

Try "aplay -L" and "cat /proc/asound/cards" and post the output.

----------

## hedmo

mybox ~ # aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

headphones

    Headphones

skype

    Skype

stereo8930

    Stereo speakers 8930g

upmix_20to51_resample

    20to51

movie

    Movie Volume

front:CARD=SB,DEV=0

    HDA ATI SB, ALC892 Analog

    Front speakers

surround41:CARD=SB,DEV=0

    HDA ATI SB, ALC892 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=SB,DEV=0

    HDA ATI SB, ALC892 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround71:CARD=SB,DEV=0

    HDA ATI SB, ALC892 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=SB,DEV=0

    HDA ATI SB, ALC892 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

mybox ~ # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB

                      HDA ATI SB at 0xf7ff8000 irq 16

 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xfe9bc000 irq 80

 2 [Generic_1      ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xfe4bc000 irq 81

mybox ~ #

----------

## Dorsai!

the first thing that comes to mind for me is that your soundcard seems to miss a 5.1 device. there are only 5.0 and 7.1

Anyway it should work if you remap to the 7.1 device. I have no idea how the ttables should look like for that.

for a quick test you can run:

"speaker-test -D surround71 -c6"

----------

## hedmo

mybox ~ # speaker-test -D surround71 -c6

speaker-test 1.0.24.2

Playback device is surround71

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy

mybox ~ #

but

mybox ~ # speaker-test -Dsurround51 -c6 -twav

speaker-test 1.0.24.2

Playback device is surround51

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels

WAV file(s)

Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)

Buffer size range from 2048 to 8192

Period size range from 1024 to 1024

Using max buffer size 8192

Periods = 4

was set period_size = 1024

was set buffer_size = 8192

 0 - Front Left

 4 - Center

 1 - Front Right

 3 - Rear Right

 2 - Rear Left

 5 - LFE

Time per period = 8.472026

 0 - Front Left

 4 - Center

 1 - Front Right

 3 - Rear Right

 2 - Rear Left

 5 - LFE

^C

mybox ~ #

works

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> 2.6.38->2.6.39 when my soundcard stopped working

 

Easy thing to do then is go back to 2.6.38 - I'm happily using it. I think 2.6.39 stopped my microphone from working (didn't investigate closely).

Also, do the usual thing - google for info from other Linux users with the same hardware - i.e. the same motherboard model or soundcard model.

----------

## hedmo

PaulBredbury

i dont want to go back to "2.6.28" again.  :Laughing: 

i think it was a year ago but i got tired of trying to get it to work so i bought a new one. 

the thing is i need that place where i have my other sound card so when i am on to the sound again 

i whould like to get it to work again.at that time mr: Neddy Seagoon was helping me with it.

i dont know how to trouble it down

is there a way to check the amps or how to find out if the chip is broken  :Question: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

Oh OK, you really meant 28.

I'd test the sound in the Ubuntu LiveCD, which is likely to be conveniently self-configuring.

----------

